# Hyperdrive Pro 3 Setup



## jeremy reed (May 3, 2008)

I NEED SOME GOOD SETUPS FOR THE PRO 3 SLIDER ON PARKINGLOT SURFACE,THanks..


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

HI this works for me . Get a off set top plate get the short hyperdrive left hub .get the right side long hub both off set . move your left whell in as far as you can. space out you right 1/4 more then the left rear hope that helps


----------

